# prevacid and nexium



## tammy3769 (Nov 29, 2002)

i have been going from doctor to doctor. i have had a burning and stinging in my throat.and it has been swelled up. i was put on prevacid first then nexium. i quit taking both of them about 4 days ago and my throat had quit burning as bad and the swelling in my throat seems to have went down. i was wondering if any one else has ever had this to happen to them. tammy


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi Tammy-I had the same problem after I tried prilosec. The acid would come up into my throat, had swallowing problems, felt swollen, pretty miserable. And as a bonus, my iBS problems got 10x worst.I will never never never never take any PPI's(nexium, prilosec, prevacid, etc) Again!!!!!!


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

my problem was the opposite.I had the acid coming up into the throat as well, especially while I was sleeping. It was really disgusting, and it would make me up immediately, with acid in my throat.Prilosec saved me. Aciphex works really well too!


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

hello this seems to be the problem with me. seems that the swelling has caused me to be unable to swallow down food getting stuck even liquid. New to this section of the BB so learning new stuff too hoping for pointers. My meals are like a few mouthfuls and thats all I can handle. They have started me on a new drug but it is a restricted drug on my drug card and I have to fight with the dept of health to get it covered to get them to pay for it. So for now it back to sipping lots of bloody Gatoraid. Yuck!Denise


----------

